# Preparing for paramedic school



## Cawolf86

Hey there,

I recently got a PM from someone asking what I am doing to prepare for paramedic school. My program has a required pre-course that serves as a weeding out process to select candidates for the course. I wrote out what I had to do to prepare so I thought I would share it here.

 I have found that the most important thing is the EMT Curriculum. You need to know it front to back and have solid patient assessments. Being able to name the signs/symptoms of every condition found in the EMT and Paramedic curriculum is also helpful.

 A solid basis of math is important as well. I would review and make sure that you are able to do addition, subtraction, division, and multiplication by hand of whole numbers, decimals, and fractions; also knowing the metric conversions is important as well, i.e. 1 fl oz=29.6 mL.

The next portion you need to know is Anatomy and Physiology. You cannot cover it enough. You need to know everything.

Medical Terminology is also vital - knowing definitions of all the words in the EMT and Paramedic book. Word parts fall in here as well - knowing that "hepato-" is referring to the liver or "dia-" means to bear through.

The class I am taking is not really to teach (they do offer those) - but it is a weeding out process and a requirement to get accepted into this paramedic program. I will list the books they had us buy and other books I bought that I have found helpful.

Required for my pre-course:

"Calculation of Drug Dosages" by Ogden - I worked through Chap. 1-8 to solidify my basic math skills.

"Anatomy and Physiology Paramedic" by AAOS - I learned every bit of info in this book it covers A and P for everybody system and includes some pathophysiology.

"Emergency Care and Transportation of the Sick and Injured - 10th Edition" by AAOS - This is my EMT book that I review and learn everything in it front to back. I also study the words in the glossary.

"Essentials of Paramedic Care - 2nd Edition" by Brady - This is the current paramedic text - for now I just learned the glossary but we will also use it in the course.

Other books I have and am reading to prepare for school:

"Pharmacology for the Prehospital Professional" by Guy - This is a great book to cover pharmacology. I have found that skimming it makes the pharm lectures easier to learn.

"Rapid Interpretation of EKG's" by Dubin - As someone who is starting paramedic school without an ALS background this easy to read book is a great introduction to cardiology.

I am just a mere student but thought it might help others!

Thanks,

-Andrew


----------



## somePerson

Those are some helpful suggestions.

The school I went to required A&P/ paramedic-prep to even apply. I decided to make my life as easy as possible during paramedic school. I took a medical terminoloy semester class (because one of the tests to get in was a medical terminology one), I could of probably just went online and studied medical terminology without taking the class, but oh well. Also, I took an EKG/ACLS class at a community college, and that gave a really good understanding of 4 lead EKG's and their ACLS covered pharmacology really well too.

When I was in medic school, when we got to cardiology, it was like a vacation for me, I already pretty much knew everything (except 12 lead interpertation), while other people were freaking out because it's the first time they have seen it, and it looked like chinese to them.

Overall, best thing to do to prepare for medic school is to do as many ride alongs, or work in  911 ambulance (especially emt/medic rig with a cool medic partner). You can have a 99% average troughout didactic, but if you can't run a call in the field, it won't matter. So real-world experiance on calls is probably the most important thing you can get while preparing for medic school, unless you just struggle with writte tests a lot.


----------



## MDA

I was the questioning/pm'er haha.
Helped me a ton, thanks for taking the time and helping out.

Another good bit of information would be universal books. I know each school uses different companies, editions and so on, but compiling a list of good study guides would be beneficial too.

So if anyone has any helpful books please share them.

I want to be as prepared as possible. I'm not risking it.


----------



## MDA

somePerson said:


> Those are some helpful suggestions.
> 
> The school I went to required A&P/ paramedic-prep to even apply. I decided to make my life as easy as possible during paramedic school. I took a medical terminoloy semester class (because one of the tests to get in was a medical terminology one), I could of probably just went online and studied medical terminology without taking the class, but oh well. Also, I took an EKG/ACLS class at a community college, and that gave a really good understanding of 4 lead EKG's and their ACLS covered pharmacology really well too.
> 
> When I was in medic school, when we got to cardiology, it was like a vacation for me, I already pretty much knew everything (except 12 lead interpertation), while other people were freaking out because it's the first time they have seen it, and it looked like chinese to them.
> 
> *Overall, best thing to do to prepare for medic school is to do as many ride alongs, or work in  911 ambulance (especially emt/medic rig with a cool medic partner). You can have a 99% average troughout didactic, but if you can't run a call in the field, it won't matter.* So real-world experiance on calls is probably the most important thing you can get while preparing for medic school, unless you just struggle with writte tests a lot.



Agreed, the company I work at full-time is a strictly ALS company, no BLS rigs, so I have a Medic at my learning disposal constantly. Even though I'm in the Paramaybe stage it's definitely beneficial to dissect the calls we get and to be able to pick their brain. Just try not to do it at 2:30 in the morning.


----------



## MrBrown

Throw that AAOS A&P book away!

Get yourself a decent book like Marieb and read it back to front, up and down and all around, then do it again.

The Lippincott 12 lead ECG book is also great, they have a red one and a brown one, get the brown one as it's better.

A basic chemistry book could also be useful


----------



## ExpatMedic0

I would change your ECG book to 
"12 lead ecg the art of interpretation" By Garcia and Holtz.
Its written by an M.D. and a Paramedic. All the ecgs are real and in full color. The Paramedic gives you text for each of them for a paramedic understanding and the M.D gives you even more info you want to know how a M.D. is going to look at it.

The Dubin is probably the most well known and popular one, but there are better books.


----------



## legion1202

this is actually pretty good.. I start medic the 23 of aug.. My mom is a open heart and CC nurse and has already started teaching rythems, but i want more... SO i will pick a few of these books up


----------



## themooingdawg

legion1202 said:


> this is actually pretty good.. I start medic the 23 of aug.. My mom is a open heart and CC nurse and has already started teaching rythems, but i want more... SO i will pick a few of these books up



saddleback?


----------



## legion1202

? What does that mean


----------



## Cawolf86

MrBrown said:


> Throw that AAOS A&P book away!
> 
> Get yourself a decent book like Marieb and read it back to front, up and down and all around, then do it again.
> 
> The Lippincott 12 lead ECG book is also great, they have a red one and a brown one, get the brown one as it's better.
> 
> A basic chemistry book could also be useful



I agree that there are better A and P books besides the AAOS one - but that is the one I am being tested out of for my pre-course. I do find myself referencing my other Physiology texts for for more detailed explanations, but as a general overview the AAOS one isn't bad. I do have other books laying around from my Undergrad work luckily.


----------



## Cawolf86

legion1202 said:


> ? What does that mean



He is asking where - Saddleback in a SoCal school that offers EMT-P.


----------



## FoleyArtist

Cawolf86 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I recently got a PM from someone asking what I am doing to prepare for paramedic school. My program has a required pre-course that serves as a weeding out process to select candidates for the course. I wrote out what I had to do to prepare so I thought I would share it here.
> 
> I have found that the most important thing is the EMT Curriculum. You need to know it front to back and have solid patient assessments. Being able to name the signs/symptoms of every condition found in the EMT and Paramedic curriculum is also helpful.
> 
> A solid basis of math is important as well. I would review and make sure that you are able to do addition, subtraction, division, and multiplication by hand of whole numbers, decimals, and fractions; also knowing the metric conversions is important as well, i.e. 1 fl oz=29.6 mL.
> 
> The next portion you need to know is Anatomy and Physiology. You cannot cover it enough. You need to know everything.
> 
> Medical Terminology is also vital - knowing definitions of all the words in the EMT and Paramedic book. Word parts fall in here as well - knowing that "hepato-" is referring to the liver or "dia-" means to bear through.
> 
> The class I am taking is not really to teach (they do offer those) - but it is a weeding out process and a requirement to get accepted into this paramedic program. I will list the books they had us buy and other books I bought that I have found helpful.
> 
> Required for my pre-course:
> 
> "Calculation of Drug Dosages" by Ogden - I worked through Chap. 1-8 to solidify my basic math skills.
> 
> "Anatomy and Physiology Paramedic" by AAOS - I learned every bit of info in this book it covers A and P for everybody system and includes some pathophysiology.
> 
> "Emergency Care and Transportation of the Sick and Injured - 10th Edition" by AAOS - This is my EMT book that I review and learn everything in it front to back. I also study the words in the glossary.
> 
> "Essentials of Paramedic Care - 2nd Edition" by Brady - This is the current paramedic text - for now I just learned the glossary but we will also use it in the course.
> 
> Other books I have and am reading to prepare for school:
> 
> "Pharmacology for the Prehospital Professional" by Guy - This is a great book to cover pharmacology. I have found that skimming it makes the pharm lectures easier to learn.
> 
> "Rapid Interpretation of EKG's" by Dubin - As someone who is starting paramedic school without an ALS background this easy to read book is a great introduction to cardiology.
> 
> I am just a mere student but thought it might help others!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Andrew



Andrew, are you going to mt. sac?? If so, I wanted to go there in 2011 but i don't have any exposure to a formal A&P course and registering for that class is nearly impossible with nursing students and such scrambling for A&P too


----------



## Cawolf86

I_DriveCode3 said:


> Andrew, are you going to mt. sac?? If so, I wanted to go there in 2011 but i don't have any exposure to a formal A&P course and registering for that class is nearly impossible with nursing students and such scrambling for A&P too



I am indeed. This precourse for the august class just ended. It's a great school.


----------



## Melclin

*6 books come to mind.*

*At a glance: Emergency and critical care
At a glance: Pharmacology*

Brilliant for quick reference and they're small so you can take them to every class, unlike some of those larger texts.


*Prehospital Trauma Care* - simply brilliant. Its written for prehospital physicians in europe where some countries have doc based EMS instead of paramedics, so there is no dumbing it down and "if A refer to OMC, if B insert C into D" cookbook BS. 
http://books.google.com.au/books?id...&resnum=3&ved=0CCMQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q&f=false

*Cardiac arrest* - the definitive resource on resucitation medicine.  Its huge and extremely well written and it has the answers to any resus question you have. I picked it up off Amazon second hand for about 60 bucks (RRP was ~300 h34r: )
http://books.google.com.au/books?id...&resnum=1&ved=0CCoQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false

*Guyton's Medical Physiology  * - the best physiology textbook in my opinion. It takes a slightly different approach to diving up the information which makes it good for answering questions that others don't. 
http://books.google.com.au/books?id...ook_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CDcQ6AEwAg

*Sudden death and the myth of CPR * - the author is a sociologist and he spent a whole pile of time observing ED and paramedic culture. Should be required reading for all first year paramedic students. 
http://books.google.com.au/books?id...&resnum=1&ved=0CCcQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## MrBrown

You;re trying to get a leg up on that medical degree aren't you 

Why I oughta..... hang on,

"Hello HEMS? Yes, yes, yes, square 44 mm, ok we're on our way, ta, bye"
"What is it Brown?"
"Sounds bad Oz, its a go, some poor chap has been buried under a pile of medical textbooks at the library"
"Abridged or quick reference versions?"
"Mmm afraid not"
"Oooh ouch, could be rhabdo, best we get going"

Righto, map book, square fourty-four, all set, ok we're off ....


----------



## Melclin

MrBrown said:


> You;re trying to get a leg up on that medical degree aren't you
> 
> Why I oughta..... hang on,
> 
> "Hello HEMS? Yes, yes, yes, square 44 mm, ok we're on our way, ta, bye"
> "What is it Brown?"
> "Sounds bad Oz, its a go, some poor chap has been buried under a pile of medical textbooks at the library"
> "Abridged or quick reference versions?"
> "Mmm afraid not"
> "Oooh ouch, could be rhabdo, best we get going"
> 
> Righto, map book, square fourty-four, all set, ok we're off ....



Haha. I have to conquer my deep fear/hatred of stereochemisty first. 

@OP, Browns not kidding about the AAOS stuff. AAOS books aren't worth the paper they're printed on.


----------



## MrBrown

Melclin said:


> Haha. I have to conquer my deep fear/hatred of stereochemisty first.
> 
> @OP, Browns not kidding about the AAOS stuff. AAOS books aren't worth the paper they're printed on.



If it makes you feel any better mate I am spending my free time studying a basic chemistry book.  

The following are vital before you even look at clinical components of Paramedic education:

- Chemistry 
- Biochemistry
- Scientific research methods
- English and communication
- Anatomy and Physiology with lab
- Pharmacology
- A general patho course if you can find it

"Is that an ambulance down there Oz?
"Looks like it Brown, there is the library, can't think of anywhere we can land"
"Hmm, I think we are going to end up in the middle of the road"
"Righto, down we go"

City Traffic, Westpac Rescue descending ....

Oh BTW, Brown never kids, what are you trying to say


----------



## Melclin

MrBrown said:


> If it makes you feel any better mate I am spending my free time studying a basic chemistry book.



I've still got my texts from when I started my BS and every now and then I look over them and die a little inside. 




> *
> - Chemistry
> - Biochemistry
> - Scientific research methods
> - English and communication*



I agree but I think the high school level of these topics is completely sufficient. If I hadn't done chem, bio and psych in my final year, I would have been so screwed. I remember people sitting in the library in first year looking harassed, muttering diffusion this and hydrostatic that as their hair fell out on the desk in front of them.


----------



## jjesusfreak01

MrBrown said:


> If it makes you feel any better mate I am spending my free time studying a basic chemistry book.



There's nothing basic about a college level intro chemistry book. If you memorize everything in one of those, you know quite a lot about chemistry. 

I also have the Marieb A&P book. It's the most professional looking book on my bookshelf. Wish I had about 20 of them so my bookshelf would make me look smart.


----------



## FoleyArtist

Cawolf86 said:


> I am indeed. This precourse for the august class just ended. It's a great school.



thanks a lot. i hope to walk your path one day but after reading this thread i think i'm not ready to go through medic school. I still got a lot to see as an emt... and being employed in OC its hard to see the full spectrum of calls. mostly bls/cct/dialysis.

thanks again for starting this thread i will also started reading the texts you mentioned.


----------



## CAOX3

MrBrown said:


> If it makes you feel any better mate I am spending my free time studying a basic chemistry book.



Yuk......

Van der Waals force thats about all I retained.

That was the worst five-hundred dollars my parents ever spent. :lol:


----------



## themooingdawg

I_DriveCode3 said:


> thanks a lot. i hope to walk your path one day but after reading this thread i think i'm not ready to go through medic school. I still got a lot to see as an emt... and being employed in OC its hard to see the full spectrum of calls. mostly bls/cct/dialysis.
> 
> thanks again for starting this thread i will also started reading the texts you mentioned.



honestly, the faster you do medic school, the better, you dont wanna wait it out and take too long into going to medic school; do what cawolf is doing, and apply to medic school at mt.sac, im sure their precourse will be enough to educate you on the basis of a&p for paramedics, because what you havent seen yet, i guarantee you will see within the first couple days of your internship/clinicals in medic school


----------



## Akulahawk

I've had quite a bit of education along the way... and frankly, I thought that EMT was extremely easy. Actually, even Paramedic was not that difficult.

I think that A&P, Chemistry, Microbiology, Gen Psych, and some kind of statistics course would be a good foundation for going into Paramedic programs. Certainly, at least get A&P and Chemistry under the belt... even if your program doesn't require it. You'll have an easier time figuring out what's going on (and wrong) if you know what's normal to begin with.


----------



## themooingdawg

hey cawolf, how was the schedule for your pre course? I'm thinking about applying for it to take it and see what happens with that, but i wanna work while im taking that, if its possible


----------



## Cawolf86

themooingdawg said:


> hey cawolf, how was the schedule for your pre course? I'm thinking about applying for it to take it and see what happens with that, but i wanna work while im taking that, if its possible



Mt SACs pre-course is unique in that is in no means a prep course - if anything it shows you how under prepared you are. It consists of straight out testing and orientation for the medic class. It is an elimination process to choose the class. You can work during it thought, it only runs two full days a week. My pre-course was Mon and Weds though I think most of the time they run Weds and Sat. 

On a side note, my preparation worked - I got in!

As another note - if you are taking it "just to see what happens" I can almost guarantee you will struggle. If you are going to put in the time, I would recommend doing it right - get the study packets and work your *** off up till the course starts and be successful the first time! There were people in the pre-course trying to get in for the third time. I guess it would give you a better idea of what to study....the majority of the people were there for a second time because they were under prepared the first time. Either way if you decide to go I would be glad to help you out.

-Andrew


----------



## themooingdawg

oh, its only 2 days a week.. that'll definitely be something to think about, I think i'll be readily prepared for it, already took a&p and med terminology, also have my acls and pals cert, i was waiting for saddlebacks.. but since they have a precourse going on in october i might try for that


----------



## FoleyArtist

*updates?*

CaWolf86 just curious hows everything doing? still in the program? finished with didactic? 

its 2011 and i'm still on track to attend medic school this fall. Mt.sac vs. riverside comm. college.

 still would like to know about Sacs course... so many more horror stories than sucess stories. nervous. ^_^

thanks


----------



## Cawolf86

Hey - old thread back to life! Medic school has been going well. I finished didactic with a lot of time and effort but I completed it - which made it all worth it. The class started with 25 and 13 finished to move onto clinical. Clinical was two months of free-time almost. I studied and had a pretty low-stress time getting my skills and assessment practice in.

I am currently three shifts into my field internship. This is a very challenging time as I have no fire experience and I am interning at LAFD. It is a great experience to have but it is very high stress and no free time.

Did you make a decision on what school you are going to?


----------



## FoleyArtist

Cawolf86 said:


> Hey - old thread back to life! Medic school has been going well. I finished didactic with a lot of time and effort but I completed it - which made it all worth it. The class started with 25 and 13 finished to move onto clinical. Clinical was two months of free-time almost. I studied and had a pretty low-stress time getting my skills and assessment practice in.
> 
> I am currently three shifts into my field internship. This is a very challenging time as I have no fire experience and I am interning at LAFD. It is a great experience to have but it is very high stress and no free time.
> 
> Did you make a decision on what school you are going to?



great to hear. since the last post from last year i've been aiming for RCC, but up until recently i decided to reassess how i felt about mt.sac.  its a lot closer, cheaper compared to RCC i believe, and all horror "stay away" stories aside Sac is known to churn out dialed medics. 

whereas RCC i was all for it until i heard a story that a classmate's friend's personal account was "if you want to be a competent medic don't go to RCC. RCC will pass almost anybody." that didn't sit well with me. additionalyl i heard stories about riverside ems; fire medics clashing with private medics and medics clashing with ER RNs. doesn't sound healthy in promoting educational growth.

we'll see. i'm getting all my certs recerted so i can submit apps to mt sac and RCC. both have june dealines.

thanks again. good luck.

*oh, when you said interning with LAFD was challenging and you have no fire experience are you implying that you have no 911 prehospital experience as an EMT-B with an ambulance company?? if so i was wondering the same exact thing because my current experience is all IFTs. i do have an interview with CARE coming up so hopefully that may all change soon.


----------



## Cawolf86

Yes I had only IFT experience prior to paramedic school - and it is definitely a steeper learning curve in the field but nothing that should prevent you from passing. the LA city system is nice because the same dept is first in and transporting. Some students in my class are with AMR in Riverside though - so the chance of interning there is still possible even though Mt. SAC is a LA County school.


----------



## backpeddler

I would definitely say that if you plan or have any heart set on going to Mt.Sac, apply right now and get the packets that they give you; everything they say in the handouts are exactly what they mean, know and memorize everything that is in the curriculum/packets and the additional books they have you buy (math,a&p, and paramedic book). You might think you know the jist of it to pass, but the quizzes are extremely detailed in that you NEED to know exactly what the question is pertaining to. Mt. Sac is definitely no joke, but it also is doable. Like I said again, if you really have that feeling in yourself that you plan on going to Mt. Sac, get the required texts now and start studying it, and that really is the best way to succeed at sac.


----------



## Rykielz

Backpeddler did you have Steve Williams as your instructor?


----------



## backpeddler

Yeah, when i went, steve williams was the primary instructor for both EMS1 and EMS10, after that the lectures kinda broke off into multiple instructors. But i mean, Steve is always there though, always watching, haha


----------



## Rykielz

I was considering going to Mt. SAC when I was looking into the paramedic programs but ultimately I decided against it solely because of all the horror stories. To me, failing 10-15 students in didactic alone shows a deficiency in the instruction. Is it any better now?


----------



## backpeddler

you would be surprised actually what people fail on; its actually math and a&p that takes most people out, it has nothing to do with the lectures, its the simple stuff that alot of people overlook that get failed on. There are mandatory pass/fail tests in the actual program, like the drug calcs and what not, and thats what gets a good amount of people. And i mean it is what it is, they even tell you beforehand that you'll be doing alot of studying on your own, and i mean, its really no different from any other paramedic school, what you put in is what you get out of it.


----------



## jgmedic

I_DriveCode3 said:


> great to hear. since the last post from last year i've been aiming for RCC, but up until recently i decided to reassess how i felt about mt.sac.  its a lot closer, cheaper compared to RCC i believe, and all horror "stay away" stories aside Sac is known to churn out dialed medics.
> 
> whereas RCC i was all for it until i heard a story that a classmate's friend's personal account was "if you want to be a competent medic don't go to RCC. RCC will pass almost anybody." that didn't sit well with me. additionalyl i heard stories about riverside ems; fire medics clashing with private medics and medics clashing with ER RNs. doesn't sound healthy in promoting educational growth.
> 
> we'll see. i'm getting all my certs recerted so i can submit apps to mt sac and RCC. both have june dealines.
> 
> thanks again. good luck.
> 
> *oh, when you said interning with LAFD was challenging and you have no fire experience are you implying that you have no 911 prehospital experience as an EMT-B with an ambulance company?? if so i was wondering the same exact thing because my current experience is all IFTs. i do have an interview with CARE coming up so hopefully that may all change soon.



RCC will pass anyone? we started with 33,24 made it to field and I believe 20 or 21 made it through field. Here's the deal, RCC is not a hit 80% or you are done school, they offer remediation and do have more "chances" than most programs, but not to the point of any idiot passing. People who were doing this just for FD didn't make it and the people who somehow made it through didactic with the bare minimum didn't make it through field. There are a lot of extras with RCC(uniforms, community service, PT(kind of))but I know I heard before I went that they made you pick up trash on the freeway,which is true if you waited til the last minute to get your comm. svc hours, but I got mine by doing presentations at HS career nights or volunteering at Ronald McDonald House. I felt RCC was a good program, lots of mentoring, a very anti- "purple-box medic" program.


EDIT: I would also run screaming from any program that has you intern in LACo. Too many FD-games, terrible protocols, and along with OC, some of the most ***-backwards EMS in the US.


----------



## Cawolf86

backpeddler said:


> you would be surprised actually what people fail on; its actually math and a&p that takes most people out, it has nothing to do with the lectures, its the simple stuff that alot of people overlook that get failed on. There are mandatory pass/fail tests in the actual program, like the drug calcs and what not, and thats what gets a good amount of people. And i mean it is what it is, they even tell you beforehand that you'll be doing alot of studying on your own, and i mean, its really no different from any other paramedic school, what you put in is what you get out of it.



What class were you in? 

And as far as the school goes they recently made some changes which will make the testing better for the students.


----------



## Icenine

MrBrown said:


> Throw that AAOS A&P book away!
> 
> Get yourself a decent book like Marieb and read it back to front, up and down and all around, then do it again.
> 
> The Lippincott 12 lead ECG book is also great, they have a red one and a brown one, get the brown one as it's better.
> 
> A basic chemistry book could also be useful



I'm not seeing red and brown.  Is this maybe the latest edition?

http://www.lww.com/product/Only-EKG-Book-Youll-Ever-Need/?978-1-60547-140-2


----------



## Phlipper

MrBrown said:


> Throw that AAOS A&P book away!
> 
> Get yourself a decent book like Marieb and read it back to front, up and down and all around, then do it again.
> 
> The Lippincott 12 lead ECG book is also great, they have a red one and a brown one, get the brown one as it's better.
> 
> A basic chemistry book could also be useful



+1 on the Marieb book.  I used it as an adjunct to my A&P text (The AAOS A&P) and I find myself referencing it all the time now in medic school.

The Lippincott is the book I have for cardio as well.  Very good.


----------



## FoleyArtist

jgmedic said:


> RCC will pass anyone? we started with 33,24 made it to field and I believe 20 or 21 made it through field. Here's the deal, RCC is not a hit 80% or you are done school, they offer remediation and do have more "chances" than most programs, but not to the point of any idiot passing. People who were doing this just for FD didn't make it and the people who somehow made it through didactic with the bare minimum didn't make it through field. There are a lot of extras with RCC(uniforms, community service, PT(kind of))but I know I heard before I went that they made you pick up trash on the freeway,which is true if you waited til the last minute to get your comm. svc hours, but I got mine by doing presentations at HS career nights or volunteering at Ronald McDonald House. I felt RCC was a good program, lots of mentoring, a very anti- "purple-box medic" program.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I would also run screaming from any program that has you intern in LACo. Too many FD-games, terrible protocols, and along with OC, some of the most ***-backwards EMS in the US.



thanks for the input. i am still putting RCC as my front runner for this fall. just gotta pass A&p this semester and renew my certs.

this thread is truly back from the dead


----------



## themooingdawg

I_DriveCode3 said:


> thanks for the input. i am still putting RCC as my front runner for this fall. just gotta pass A&p this semester and renew my certs.
> 
> this thread is truly back from the dead



go sacc, haha


----------



## jgmedic

Good luck, I really enjoyed RCC, still am friends with a few of the instructors, and hopefully will be precepting for them coming up soon. See you out there!


----------



## FoleyArtist

*what learning style is required of a medic student?*

hey me again, since i've "hijacked" this thread. haha it still pertains to medic school.

soo i'm taking a 4 session (8hrs/day) PALS class right now at a community college and i came to the realization that my learning style may hinder me in medic school. come skills practice the scenarios and jus BLS cpr/aed review i found myself hanging back and absorbing the content entirely. basically just like we've done a majority of our early school days you sit, stand, shut up and listen to teacher talk. thats how i've always operated and its worked well so far.

but the scenarios require you to be active and verbal, which is all good and well i can do that with practice and i got a lil chewed out by a retired fire captain/bls instructor when it came to cpr/aed scenarios. my group was first up. i wasn't verbal enough especial when i was the EMT that brought the aed to the civilian cpr-ers. the AED guy is GOD (guy.gal on device). i just clammed shut and didn't speak much. before i get off on tangent. basically i never like to go first but i never wanna go last; somewhere in the middle you know?

i know i should be proactive rather than reactive... i know this come the real world. but in a classroom setting i revert to being reactive and silent student. is this something i need to adjust now, early before i hit didactic? its not the "real world me" its just my learning style but apparently it bit me in the a$$. i don't think im the type A... jump in guns a'blazing. nor am i overly critical thinker who waste time. but it seems like i have to be an extremely Type A person when it comes to didactic.


----------



## Cawolf86

Yes - more so for lab and field than the classroom though. In practice scenarios and real calls part of being successful is being aggressive and decisive while acting as a leader. It was a challenge for me as well but you have to get the hang of it to make your time easier.


----------



## SeanR

How do you like it so far?


----------



## Cawolf86

SeanR said:


> How do you like it so far?



Me?

If so - it is a great experience. I enjoy getting to finally translate what we learned in class and clinical into a field setting. I like making decisions in the patient's best interest and doing my best to stabilize or improve their conditions. It is completely different from the classroom and much more challenging. Aside from that I can't wait to be done - running calls with preceptors analyzing your moves is very stressful!


----------



## medicstudent101

Cawolf86 said:


> Me?
> 
> If so - it is a great experience. I enjoy getting to finally translate what we learned in class and clinical into a field setting. I like making decisions in the patient's best interest and doing my best to stabilize or improve their conditions. It is completely different from the classroom and much more challenging. Aside from that I can't wait to be done - running calls with preceptors analyzing your moves is very stressful!



I completely agree. It's stressful enough working a multi-system trauma trying to not mess up and call the shots for your team leads. But with your preceptor judging every step your make, adds a tremendous amount of stress regardless of how confident you may be. Which I do consider myself quite confident B)
But I still slip up every once in a while.


----------



## medicstudent101

Another thing, it's the most intense rush you'll ever get. HANDS DOWN


----------

